# udev mounts /dev/pts with wrong options.

## dE_logics

Since the update (udev was not updated), udev mounts /dev/pts with wrong options, as a result, I've to remount it with just 1 options -- rw, to make the graphical terminal emulators work.

If I put entries to mount devpts in fstab, it seems to be ignored.

So, any rules which configure how to mount devpts?

----------

## ultraincognito

Bump! I have an another but alike bug with a /dev/pts at Linux kernel 3.5, however this bug was absent at 3.3. What has it been happed with the pts after recent updates?

----------

## dE_logics

I didn't update the kernel however. It's 3.4.2-r1 Gentoo kernel.

----------

## dE_logics

No one knows?

----------

## skoehler

Upgrade to udev-init-scripts-17. For an explanation, look here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-942250-highlight-dev+pts.html

----------

